
Ernst Haeckel’s Jellyfish - mr_tyzic
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/ernst-haeckels-jellyfish/
======
spython
I found that Ernst Haeckel illustrations lend themselves perfectly to being
used in artistic style transfer. Mainly because of high amount of details at
all scales.

Here are some contemporary scientific infographics with Ernst Haeckel style
applied:
[https://rybakov.com/blog/visualizing_complexity/](https://rybakov.com/blog/visualizing_complexity/)

~~~
Y_Y
Those are astonishingly good. It's only a pity that there isn't yet a style-
transfer type method to create real accurate diagrams.

~~~
spython
I guess with a bit of masking and applying different styles to different image
regions - as well as carefully selecting style images - some accurate yet
visually rich diagrams could be created.

------
cardamomo
There is a wonderful documentary about Ernst Haeckel's study of Radiolaria,
which I highly recommend. The film is called Proteus: A 19th Century Vision
([https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0391407/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0391407/)).

------
MattBlissett
You can read all of "Kunstformen der Natur" (Artforms of Nature) at the
Biodiversity Heritage Library, along with lots of other beautifully
illustrated natural science literature.

Even though it's old, this is still useful scientific information, and
digitizing it is very helpful to people without access to a 100-year-old
zoological library. As you can see from selecting "Show OCR", there's still
some work to be done to get the algorithms working on 19th century German
blackletter fonts.

[https://www.biodiversitylibrary.org/item/182319#page/89/mode...](https://www.biodiversitylibrary.org/item/182319#page/89/mode/1up)

------
mattkevan
Haeckel's Art Forms of Nature are an astonishing achievement.

High resolution public domain images can be downloaded from the Library of
Congress here:
[https://www.loc.gov/search/?fa=contributor:giltsch,+adolf](https://www.loc.gov/search/?fa=contributor:giltsch,+adolf)

Unfortunately he was also a terrible racist. The Nazi party not only used his
quotes – 'Politics is applied biology' – but also his justifications for the
hierarchy of races, nationalism and social Darwinism.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Haeckel#Polygenism_and_r...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Haeckel#Polygenism_and_racial_theory)

